# Look Out Sqyre...



## Steve (5/10/07)

the missus has just joined up to make sure you arent up to any mischief....see Newest member at the bottom.....
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sqyre (5/10/07)

Steve said:


> the missus has just joined up to make sure you arent up to any mischief....see Newest member at the bottom.....
> Cheers
> Steve



:lol: She keeps the key to Shed/Bar beside the Jar she keeps my Testicles in...

"Treading Carefully" Sqyre...


----------



## Steve (5/10/07)

sqyre said:


> :lol: She keeps the key to Shed/Bar beside the Jar she keeps my Testicles in...
> 
> "Treading Carefully" Sqyre...




thats too funny :lol: 

Welcome to AHB MrsSqyre :beer:


----------



## MrsSqyre (5/10/07)

Steve said:


> thats too funny :lol:
> 
> Welcome to AHB MrsSqyre :beer:



Thanks Steve

I have been lurking around here for a while now, I figure if you can't beat em join em! :lol: 

next thing Sqyre will be expecting me to brew his beer as well as doing his dishes....LOL

cheers
Mrs Sqyre


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/10/07)

MrsSqyre said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> I have been lurking around here for a while now, I figure if you can't beat em join em! :lol:
> 
> ...




Well, if you are going to brew the beer, you may as well drink it for him as well... B)


----------



## MrsSqyre (5/10/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well, if you are going to brew the beer, you may as well drink it for him as well... B)





Uh yes, if only I could!


----------



## Steve (5/10/07)

I hope he's mentioned to you he's invited one or two friends over for a couple of beers round about christmas time :lol:


----------



## Cracka (5/10/07)

MrsSqyre said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> I have been lurking around here for a while now, I figure if you can't beat em join em! :lol:
> 
> ...





Goodonya Mrs Sqyre. Wish my misses would get more involve in my hobbie/habbit/problem :huh:


----------



## Kingy (5/10/07)

Cracka said:


> Goodonya Mrs Sqyre. Wish my misses would get more involve in my hobbie/habbit/problem :huh:


 Its not a habbit and its not a problem, thats what your supposed to tell your missus :lol: Its a Hobby to keep me out of the pub,and its something ya wont get sick of bcoz youll always be learning, and its a great hobby. 
Welcome Mrs Squire
cheers,kingy

p.s if you could mention to my missus how good it is to have a shed like yours it would be greatly appreciated  I can give you her number. LOL  Please.........


----------



## MrsSqyre (5/10/07)

Kingy said:


> Its not a habbit and its not a problem, thats what your supposed to tell your missus :lol: Its a Hobby to keep me out of the pub,and its something ya wont get sick of bcoz youll always be learning, and its a great hobby.
> Welcome Mrs Squire
> cheers,kingy
> 
> p.s if you could mention to my missus how good it is to have a shed like yours it would be greatly appreciated  I can give you her number. LOL  Please.........



:lol:


----------



## Screwtop (5/10/07)

Love the logo Mama Sqyre


----------



## MrsSqyre (5/10/07)

Screwtop said:


> Love the logo Mama Sqyre




Thanks Screwtop...


----------



## therook (5/10/07)

MrsSqyre, should you really be on here after Sqyre has told us all that you havn't finished the house work again 

Rook


----------



## Cracka (5/10/07)

therook said:


> MrsSqyre, should you really be on here after Sqyre has told us all that you havn't finished the house work again
> 
> Rook




 Your a game man Rook h34r:


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/10/07)

I hope MrsSqyre has a better picture for her avatar than mr Sqyre :lol: not that your not exceptionally good looking Sqyre :blink: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider (5/10/07)

Hey MrsSqyre,

aren't you really Mrs: naturescreditcard?

hahahaha...

Leave your money on the fridge!

Thanks for the pics of urine that you photoshopped for me  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (18/1/08)

MrsSqyre said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> I have been lurking around here for a while now, I figure if you can't beat em join em! :lol:
> 
> ...



Are you still expecting Mrs Sqyre? Your FG should be pretty low now, and Sqyre should have sprayed everything with iodophor by now...  

InCider.


----------



## sqyre (18/1/08)

InCider said:


> Are you still expecting Mrs Sqyre? Your FG should be pretty low now, and Sqyre should have sprayed everything with iodophor by now...
> 
> InCider.



It's the first runnings thats when it begins... and i dont even want to talk about the sparging... :icon_vomit: 
i might have to whack my "hydrometer" in and see how we go... that might get things rolling..

Sqyre... :blink:


----------



## Hutch (18/1/08)

sqyre said:


> It's the first runnings thats when it begins... and i dont even want to talk about the sparging... :icon_vomit:
> i might have to whack my "hydrometer" in and see how we go... that might get things rolling..
> 
> Sqyre... :blink:



:lol: ...sh1t, I've got beer coming out my nose :lol: 
If the "hydrometer" gives you no luck, get in there with the "motorised mash paddle", and a bit of "Lubri-Film"...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/08)

Sqyre.... as long as you keep the Ph right...you wont have an issue..


----------



## sqyre (18/1/08)

And when she comes home with a blown fermenter seal... i can shove my chiller coil in for a bit of pain relief... :lol: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/08)

sqyre said:


> And when she comes home with a blown fermenter seal... i can shove my chiller coil in for a bit of pain relief... :lol:
> 
> Sqyre...




Fingers in ears......La La La La La


----------



## sqyre (18/1/08)

Actually... :huh: How did you know she was due today Sean?
I mean its been a bout 9 months since last time you came over for a Bee..jknfawelknflkewndf!!!!!! HANGON A MINUTE!!!! :angry: 

Sqyre... :huh:


----------



## Sammus (18/1/08)

LOL i dont even know any of u guys and this is probably one of the funniest threads I've read in quite a while! :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/08)

sqyre said:


> Actually... :huh: How did you know she was due today Sean?
> I mean its been a bout 9 months since last time you came over for a Bee..jknfawelknflkewndf!!!!!! HANGON A MINUTE!!!! :angry:
> 
> Sqyre... :huh:




Can't be his, slippery bald head woulda slipped out by now!


----------



## sqyre (18/1/08)

No its cool Screwy, i know its not Incider's...
For starters the ego wouldnt fit no matter how room there is in there..
and secondly it would have burst out of her guts to smile and pose the first time a camera was pointed in Renaes direction..  
Thirdly... it would be like throwing a sausage down a hallway.. whats the odds??? :lol: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/08)

sqyre said:


> No its cool Screwy, i know its not Incider's...
> For starters the ego wouldnt fit no matter how room there is in there..
> and secondly it would have burst out of her guts to smile and pose the first time a camera was pointed in Renaes direction..
> Thirdly... it would be like throwing a sausage down a hallway.. whats the odds??? :lol:
> ...




Ohh Jeesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: Fingers in ears......La La La La La


----------



## MrsSqyre (18/1/08)

:angry:


----------



## sqyre (18/1/08)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/08)

sqyre said:


> No its cool Screwy, i know its not Incider's...
> For starters the ego wouldnt fit no matter how room there is in there..
> and secondly it would have burst out of her guts to smile and pose the first time a camera was pointed in Renaes direction..
> Thirdly... it would be like throwing a sausage down a hallway.. whats the odds??? :lol:
> ...


And if was to be Inciders....its first word would be ....Goat...


----------



## sqyre (18/1/08)

:unsure:


----------



## Hutch (18/1/08)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sqyre (18/1/08)

Bitch... :lol: ..... :unsure: :blink: :unsure:


----------



## homekegger1 (18/1/08)

OMG... :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for the laugh. It actually hurt my belly from laughing so friggin hard. I then had to explain why I was crying to my wife and friends. :unsure: I promise it was the laughter......


Cheers

HK


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/08)

homekegger1 said:


> OMG... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Thanks for the laugh. It actually hurt my belly from laughing so friggin hard. I then had to explain why I was crying to my wife and friends. :unsure: I promise it was the laughter......
> Cheers
> 
> HK




Nothin worse than a freakin Cryin Drunk, weeeal maybe Sqyres previous comments. Just stopped feeling squeamish, ahhhh!


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/08)

Back to chat, your gone Sqyre, Fcuk, Fcuk, Fcuk


----------



## domonsura (19/1/08)

OMFG you lot are funny. Renae doesn't sound/look happy though Brucey.. :lol:

I think it was the sausage remark that did it. :lol:

Let us know if you survive.......

(and thanks a bloody lot too, now the missus wants to sign up as MRS Domonsura.........isn't it bad enough that she's started playing CSS and TF2.........THE HUMANITY!!! NEXT THING YOU KNOW SHE'LL BE WANTING TO COME INTO THE SHED AND USE THE WELDER!!!!)

You have started something evil........now the girls will be able to gang up on us.......


----------



## Screwtop (19/1/08)

domonsura said:


> OMFG you lot are funny. Renae doesn't sound/look happy though Brucey.. :lol:
> 
> I think it was the sausage remark that did it. :lol:
> 
> ...




Go Mrs Dom!


----------



## InCider (19/1/08)

Sounds like stuck sparge Mrs Sqyre!

Mrs InCider needed to have the wort aerated earlier as she is very keen to get this brew kegged as well. FG is due on the 4th Feb Sqyre.

Looking forward to baby Sean/Pat arriving any minute!

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Steve (19/1/08)

Good look Mr and Mrs Sqyre! Hope all goes well. Give us a shout and i will have a beer!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sqyre (19/1/08)

Sh*t my backs sore....  
That damn couch is frigin uncomfortable...
Hard to get a good nights sleep on that bastard..


Sqyre... :huh:


----------



## winkle (19/1/08)

sqyre said:


> Sh*t my backs sore....
> That damn couch is frigin uncomfortable...
> Hard to get a good nights sleep on that bastard..
> Sqyre... :huh:



:lol: 
"Its all good fun until somebody's testicles get squashed"


----------



## sqyre (19/1/08)

winkle said:


> :lol:
> "Its all good fun until somebody's testicles get squashed"



You say that like its a bad thing...   

Sqyre...


----------



## domonsura (19/1/08)

sqyre said:


> You say that like its a bad thing...
> 
> Sqyre...



Easier than trying to get a vasectomy through the public health system though.........................................:lol: trust me on that one.....


----------



## PistolPatch (19/1/08)

InCider said:


> Looking forward to baby Sean/Pat arriving any minute!



I am totally shocked by this thread. We agreed (and Mrs Sqyre *knows*) that the baby will be Pat/Sean not Sean/Pat. Can't believe you are trying to take credit Sean and I thought you was me mate. Brew in A Bag was just the precursor to Born with a Bag (a little later.) You just wait and see what happens when Mrs InCider goes to hospital but I suppose you are trying to take credit there as well. Someone had to take responsibility and look after your wives during the swap. And, yes, Frogman, I looked after yours as well. (There was one other wife but I can't remember her name. I mean I was very tired by then.)

Anyway Mrs Sqyre, Mrs InCider, Mrs Frogman and Mrs X...

Long time, no see but I love you all as much as I did not that long ago and wish you all the best.

(My accountant just told me this post will cost me a 'ken fortune. WTF?)

Take it easy you lot,
Pat


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/1/08)

An expectant Mrs Incider with Midwife Pat in the labour ward...

Call Dr Sqyre .....!


----------



## matti (20/1/08)

Hehehehe
you're all bonkers,
including mrs Squire ^_^


----------



## InCider (20/1/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> An expectant Mrs Incider with Midwife Pat in the labour ward...
> 
> Call Dr Sqyre .....!



Pat would make a lovely midwife in comfy shoes and a skirt!  Mrs InCider has agreed to the middle names of 'food grade C02 no chill BIAB' as well. His name will be Darren InCider. :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (20/1/08)

InCider said:


> Pat would make a lovely midwife in comfy shoes and a skirt!  Mrs InCider has agreed to the middle names of 'food grade C02 no chill BIAB' as well. His name will be Darren InCider. :lol:
> 
> InCider.



Darren, u makim pikinini man, gat paip? U kisim kam no longtaim


How about Darren Richard InCider :lol:


----------



## sqyre (24/1/08)

Well i'm happy to say my 3rd Apprentice Brewer came into the world today at 6am this morning..

Mrs Sqyre is doing well after a couple of complications which they managed to get all worked out in the end..

And after a couple of last minute name changes... Pat/Sean,Sean/Pat, Shat...? Pean...?
We settled on.. 

Archer
7 pounds 1/2 ounce

Came out a little blue but ripened up pretty quick...




Sqyre...


----------



## Daawl (24/1/08)

I have to say CONGRATS sqyre & Mrs sqyre.

We will all now have to open another beer to wet Archer's head :icon_cheers: 

May you enjoy the sleepless nights and long days once more.

Daawl


----------



## stillscottish (24/1/08)

Congratulations and best wishes to all involved in this endeavour.

Enjoy them while they're young mate.

I'll have one for youse after work tonight.

Campbell


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/08)

Well he has *Hair*, so Incider can come out from the goat costume

Good looking boy Sqyre..you have done well :beer: 

Wont go into the sleepless night thingo, cause I am still doing it


By the way...its a strange coincidence that *Baby formula tins hold 1Kg of grain*....and are rodent proof..


----------



## Screwtop (24/1/08)

Handsome little bugger, counts both Pat and Sean out :lol:

Congrats to you both Bruce, will forgive any absence from the forum for a while!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/08)

Shall see both Browndog & Sqyre on here at strange hours with recipies like


120ml warm water with 2 scoops.... :icon_cheers: 



Trust me brothers....kids are great things........even greater when they are asleep... B)


----------



## amita (24/1/08)

congrats to all the family,well done, just like a high alcohol beer, it takes some time to really appreciate its qualitys , 
well done!  

cheers amita


----------



## winkle (24/1/08)

Missed this somehow until now, but congrats to both of youse.
Now I've got an excuse to nip down to the bar and have a few to wet the babies head (cough) clean the brewing gear etc.


----------



## Tyred (24/1/08)

Congratulations to Mrs Sqyre , Sqyre and the new apprentice. Glad to hear Mrs Sqyre is doing fine as well. I hope your nights aren't too sleepless.


----------



## beernography (24/1/08)

I heard you can lose 1" of length from a vasectomy... true/false?


:unsure:


----------



## Darren (24/1/08)

Howdy Squire and Mrs Squire,

Congrats on the new additon.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Adamt (24/1/08)

In that case sqyre's going to piss out of his rear end! :lol:


----------



## sqyre (24/1/08)

Adamt said:


> In that case sqyre's going to piss out of his rear end! :lol:



lol... :lol:


----------



## sqyre (24/1/08)

Thanks fella's...
I will pass it all on to Mrs Sqyre.. and i'm sure she will have a look and reply when she gets home..

Sqyre...


----------



## domonsura (24/1/08)

Warmest congratulations to you and Renae and Archer (cool name by the way), now I'm going to have to go and have another beer  :beer:


----------



## Batz (24/1/08)

Well they are pumping them out down south.

All the best to the wife,yourself and the family mate :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Zizzle (24/1/08)

Congrats Brucey & Renae!

Guess we'll see the little tiger at the Xmas bash...


----------



## browndog (25/1/08)

Well Done Bruce and Renae,
That Bloke is way too good looking to have come from your loins Bruce, and Pat and Incider for that matter. I'm sipping a SN Celebration Ale right now in Archers honour. Mum and Josh came home this afternoon and my two year old was just about doing backflips till he eventually passed out at 9pm, daddy was almost wishing he became a eunuch about 10 months back  

cheers

Browndog

PS, Stu, formula tins are tops for storing grain


----------



## PistolPatch (25/1/08)

Screwtop said:


> Handsome little bugger, counts both Pat and Sean out :lol:



All jokes aside, Sean was never a contender. Sqyre rang me to let me know that all was abluster though I have absolutely no idea what abluster means.

Of course, I flew immediately to QLD to sign the paternity papers.

Further problems...

Apparently the 7 page attachment I had ready that disclaimed any financial responsibility for Sqyre Junior was not well received.

....

I wish QLD Swaps were more simple but when they approach 1000 posts what can one expect and what does one really know actually happen behind the scenes? Mrs Sqyre and I know but!

Sqyre Junior, no matter what your supposed parents tell you, I am at least your, 'Brewing Dad,' and, purely for legal reasons, let's keep it that way until I have carked it. Uncle InCider is a drunkard and a lagard - he knows nothing! But, you should call that old bugger uncle just to be polite. Apart from this though he is a real wanker. Just ignore him and especially his paternity claims!

Not sure if I said this above but Sqyre Junior, you are a real treat to the AHB Brewing world. I hope that in twenty years time I am still around to see you carry on your parent's tradition.

Lots of love to you, our newest brewer,
Pat


----------



## InCider (25/1/08)

PistolPatch said:


> All jokes aside, Sean was never a contender. Sqyre rang me to let me know that all was abluster though I have absolutely no idea what abluster means.
> 
> Sqyre Junior, no matter what your supposed parents tell you, I am at least your, 'Brewing Dad,' and, purely for legal reasons, let's keep it that way until I have carked it. Uncle InCider is a drunkard and a lagard - he knows nothing! But, you should call that old bugger uncle just to be polite.
> Pat




If I knew what laggard meant....  

If Pat is Brewdad, I am Uncle Hops. or Uncle 'Cousin' Hops. :lol: 

Congrats Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre - not in that order obviously!

InCider.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/1/08)

browndog said:


> PS, Stu, formula tins are tops for storing grain




Yeah they are...got hundreds of them around the house....probably enough to store a whole pallet of grain...


----------



## sqyre (25/1/08)

Thanks guys,
I should give credit where credit is due...
Your not going to believe this but...
i need to thank Incider for the inspiration of Renae and i coming up with the name "Archer".

After i found out his youngins name, more ideas started churning over in my head.
Especially after our Sunday afternoon Over-the-phone drinking session a few weeks ago...

So Sean, you have my thanks for the inspiration...but not for the conception.. :angry: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Ross (25/1/08)

Congrats Brucie & Renae - He's truly a good looking bub, I guess the parentage will have to remain a mystery...Couldn't have been anyone from the swap  

All the best....

Cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (25/1/08)

Hey Congrats Mr and Mrs Sqyre and welcome to the world Archer! I believe you are going to be in good hands.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zizzle (25/1/08)

InCider said:


> If Pat is Brewdad, I am Uncle Hops. or Uncle 'Cousin' Hops. :lol:



Or Uncle Fester?


----------



## Mothballs (25/1/08)

Congratulations Bruce, Renae and Archer :beer: . A job well done you have a top looking little bloke. The next generation of apprentice brewers in Qld seems to be coming along nicely. I will raise a glass for you tonight.


----------



## MrsSqyre (28/1/08)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to pop in quickly and thank you all for your messages

I had a good laugh at all of your posts even though it hurt immensely :huh: 

I am looking foward to having a brew with you all at the next xmas swap :beer: 

Renae


----------



## domonsura (28/1/08)

I'm polishing my bells now so I can wear them to the next meet. ....I SAID BELLS PEOPLE!!!  
Missed the last one, not going to miss this one.


----------



## InCider (28/1/08)

domonsura said:


> I'm polishing my bells now so I can wear them to the next meet. ....I SAID BELLS PEOPLE!!!
> Missed the last one, not going to miss this one.




It'll be a 'ding-dong' of a swap Dom.  

What one are you coming to? Anzac Day Swap, Labour Day Swap, Easter Swap, Ides of March Swap, April Fools Swap or Xmas in June & July? :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## domonsura (28/1/08)

uhhhhhhh....OK.......I meant the next xmas swap. I might be able to make some time in the shedule to have a little holiday by then ....


----------



## PistolPatch (4/2/08)

How are you doing Mrs Sqyre? Great to hear from you :icon_cheers:

I think that little Archer has gained a little brewing cousin today :super: so keep your eye out for a new thread or on the QLD threads tomorrow just in case I'm right 

So Mrs Sqyre, is Archer on mid-strength yet?

And, let me know when you're up for more late night phone calls. Someone told me I have to wait 6 weeks. WTF?

 
Pat


----------

